
New Facebook Redesign - rameshvel
https://twitter.com/facebook/status/1123322299418124289
======
rorykoehler
Facebook announcing a focus on privacy in public while also asking for users
email passwords on sign up is why I have little faith in anything they say or
do.

~~~
ChrisGranger
Agreed. Even if Facebook was the most trustworthy tech company on the planet,
asking people for their passwords from another service would still be a
_terrible_ precedent to set.

------
cutler
It's based on React, Relay & GraphQL but will PHP still power the back-end?

